# Rubik's 5x5 Mod



## cubeflip (Jan 3, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> The moral of this video is that all sucky cubes should be dealt with quickly, severely, and justly.





schneibgamer1 said:


> I also performed this mod on my cube, it works much better now.


----------



## 4. (Jan 3, 2012)

That's probably the most useful thing to do to a Rubik's brand 5x5.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW! I did this mod and it turns amazingly! Great mod!


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG I'm dying with laughter right now... [/sarcasm]

I've seen too many destruction videos for this to be even remotely funny.


----------



## cubeflip (Jan 4, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> OMG I'm dying with laughter right now... [/sarcasm]
> 
> I've seen too many destruction videos for this to be even remotely funny.


 
When did I say that was supposed to be funny? I am dead serious: that cube sucked.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 4, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> When did I say that was supposed to be funny? I am dead serious: that cube sucked.


 
Do you think that I don't believe that it sucked?


----------



## cubeflip (Jan 4, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Do you think that I don't believe that it sucked?


 
The fact the cube sucked was not the main point of the video. The moral of this video is that all sucky cubes should be dealt with quickly, severely, and justly.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 4, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> The fact the cube sucked was not the main point of the video. The moral of this video is that all sucky cubes should be dealt with quickly, severely, and justly.


 
Which seems kind of comical to me. You can always just throw it away.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 4, 2012)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Hovair (Jan 4, 2012)

You need to do this to my old rubiks 4x4.


----------



## cubeflip (Jan 4, 2012)

Hovair said:


> You need to do this to my old rubiks 4x4.



I already did:


----------

